

Show HN: Make Things Now – Block-based 3D design tool for 3D printing - Corun
https://makethingsnow.com/beta

======
Corun
Hey guys. I'm the developer of this. I'll be happy to answer any questions!

Also you might be interested to know that this is written in C++ and compiled
to JS using emscripten and using WebGL.

~~~
irascible
Currently, Make Things Now: Blocks requires Chrome, Firefox or Safari on a
non-touch device. We're working on support for both IE and touch devices and
we will be releasing this soon!

Until then, if you have any questions or suggestions, please get in touch!

\---- I'm on a windows 7 machine running Chrome.

Once I manually disabled your blocking divs, and enabled the content div, I
got the UI to display, and I think I understand what your app does...

It's a minecraft style voxel modeller with STL export capabilities, geared
toward 3d printing! Cool stuff! You gotta disable all that target platform
checking crap and just let it run on anything, and then see what doesn't work.

That said, it was throwing exceptions internally, so I never actually got to
drop a voxel... I stopped short of trying to debug your emscripten stuff..

Edit: In your STL export, are you only exporting externally visible faces?
Also, does your 3d printing integration allow printing on the fly? Curious how
you are tackling that... Ive been kinda thinking about an app like this to
make 3d printing more interactive.. it would be really neat to be able to draw
and print stuff one layer at a time interactively! like... doing pixel art one
layer at a time, and having it print each layer as you move to the next...
Cool stuff! Let me know if you're looking for someone to collaborate with!

